# Work for students?



## Gabito (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello guys.

I heard that international students who study at english school, have rights for work 20 hours each week.

So I am curious about how is the salaries for students at Brisbane, Sydney and Melbourne? And is it easy to find a work? or it is impossible to find especially part time (or maybe less than part time? I am not sure time scheuls of english schools?)

Thanks


----------



## Rudabega (Sep 30, 2010)

Gabito said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I heard that international students who study at english school, have rights for work 20 hours each week.
> 
> ...


Hey mate,

Being as my wife and I are Canadian and she came over as a student and we know a bunch of other students we met here I think I can help you out.

Salaries are generally $18/hour and up. Of course it all depends on what you're doing but minimum wage once you are past 18 years old is $18/hour if I'm not mistaken (if that's not right then at least it's in the ballpark).

My wife as a registered hair dresser got a part time job at a hair product retail store. She was a sales associate and started at $20/hour. Also if you work on Sundays (and generally public holidays) your pay increases by 20% or more.

Many of our friends got work at restaurants, either in the kitchen or serving. So if you have experience there then you should be fine as there are thousands of places to look at.

Also there are labour hire recruitment companies most all over the place. I'm currently working for one myself and am on call for a couple of food production factories. It's shift work and you start out with only a shift or 2 a week but it's generally $19.50 starting and up. Also if you're working a shift past 5pm the it's generally a 20% increase in pay.

As long as you're open to all different sectors and work then you'll find work. But as a student for part time work your best bet is at restaurants and cafes if you have barrista experience.

I hope that helps.
Bryan


----------



## Gabito (Sep 30, 2010)

hmm I see. I think I will be king of kitchens  but I dont have an experince at cafes.  

But I curious that is there any job for students who know computer with word excel powerpoint etc ? Or all of I can find cafe kitchen etc as a student?

and also thanks rudabega that was great informations.


----------



## Rudabega (Sep 30, 2010)

Gabito said:


> hmm I see. I think I will be king of kitchens  but I dont have an experince at cafes.
> 
> But I curious that is there any job for students who know computer with word excel powerpoint etc ? Or all of I can find cafe kitchen etc as a student?
> 
> and also thanks rudabega that was great informations.


Computers here (at least in Queensland) are a big push right now in the schools. Computer literacy I mean. Which is a good thing to learn but it means that everyone and their uncle knows how to use excel, powerpoint, word etc. so there's really no jobs there unless you find a reception position some company

If you are better with the mechanics, problem solving, computer repairs then I'm sure you could find work at computer shops.

Work at big box stores is really hard to get. There are junior rates so basically minimum wage for a 14 year old is less than for an 18 year old. So basically big box stores, grocery shops, fast food restaurants and others they will only hire junior employees.

Hope that helps,
Bryan


----------



## meeken (Sep 25, 2010)

Rudabega said:


> Salaries are generally $18/hour and up. Of course it all depends on what you're doing but minimum wage once you are past 18 years old is $18/hour if I'm not mistaken (if that's not right then at least it's in the ballpark).
> 
> My wife as a registered hair dresser got a part time job at a hair product retail store. She was a sales associate and started at $20/hour. Also if you work on Sundays (and generally public holidays) your pay increases by 20% or more.


Minimum wage is industry-dependant, with most awards being available for viewing at FairWork Australia. The minimum wage is determined based on your age, your qualifications, and your employment type (FT, PT, Casual).

Most cafes and restaurants fall under the Hospitality industry award, which starts at exactly $15/hour for part-time and full-time workers aged 20 or older. Those employed as casuals are entitled to an extra 25% per hour, but are not entitled to the benefits of being a full-time or part-time employee. For those under 20, below is the % breakdown of the minimum wage.

<17 years 50%
17 years 60%
18 years 70%
19 years 85%

So for example, an 18 year old casual worker is entitled to $15 * 1.25 * 0.7 =
$13.13/hour.

Compensation for working on weekends and public holidays is also dependant on the industry, however I can't seem to find it in the award. IIRC it is +25% on Saturdays, +50% on Sundays, and +150% on Public Holidays.



Gabito said:


> But I curious that is there any job for students who know computer with word excel powerpoint etc ? Or all of I can find cafe kitchen etc as a student?


I'm in Sydney, and doing an IT-related degree at university. It is possible to get part-time Office Assistant jobs as a student, but they're extremely boring and employers will probably not want you unless you're under 20. I've seen Office Assistant jobs given to 15-year-olds who've just finished Year 10, because they can get away with paying them $10/hour. Every teenager knows how to use Word, Excel and Powerpoint to a certain extent now because it's part of the high school curriculum (at least in NSW). If you wish to get a foot in the door on an IT related job as an adult, you'll most likely need to have some form of tertiary training, whether it's a degree, diploma, or even industry certifications (such as a basic MCTS).

On the other hand, I'm currently working in the hospitality industry for a few reasons. Firstly, it's much easier to fit around my university timetable. I've been dealt the unfortunate situation of having a 5-day timetable, meaning that finding a job during business hours is hard to arrange. Hospitality gives you the flexibility of working out of normal business hours. Also, if you can find a job at an upper-market cafe or restaurant, you'll find your income might be supplemented with tips. Tipping isn't customary in Australia, but at the restaurant I work at, I often find myself earning at least an hours wage in tips every shift, which definitely adds up.


----------

